# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Е.С. Бхакти Бхагаватамрита Кешава Свами

## Lakshmana Prana das

Е.С. Бхакти Бхагаватамрита Кешава Свами – дикша-гуру ИСККОН!

Джи-би-си официально разрешило Е.С. Бхакти Бхагаватамрите Кешаве Свами дать обеты дикша-гуру в ИСККОН и приступить к этому служению.

----------


## Vladvolkov59

Харе Кришна. Мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.
Скажите, пожалуйста, как можно получить прибежище у Махараджа?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна. Мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.
> Скажите, пожалуйста, как можно получить прибежище у Махараджа?


Можно написать ему.
Или поехать в тот регион, где он проповедует, и поговорить с ним лично.
Можно попросить своего регионального секретаря помочь встретиться с ним.

----------


## Vladvolkov59

Харе Кришна. 
А как найти его адрес, куда можно написать или каким-то образом отследить его передвижения? Спасибо!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вот группа Махараджа https://vk.com/club216457485 можете там спросить.

----------


## Vladvolkov59

Харе Кришна.
Спасибо!

----------

